# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Solero- Tủ điều khiển phong cách G9-Tầu

## solero

Haizzz chả biết nói gì. Thôi thì sâu ảnh cho các cụ chém.
Cái này em làm hộ chứ không dùng. Các cụ bẩu cái gì làm cho mình thì mới cẩn thận và ngon nên ...

Quy hoạch:


Phay mặt điều khiển:


Thử lắp nút bấm xem dư lào:


Thử bên mặt In/Out:


Lắp thật:


Nội thất:


Ngoại thất:


Hiện em nó đang nằm ở đây:

----------

anhcos, CKD, Diyodira, embedded, Gamo, nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## Diyodira

H frame hộp mấy, dày nhiêu li vậy bạn? Thấy vẻ yếu đuối, sợ ăn nhôm h-frame nhúng tạo tiếng kêu dữ nha.
Tủ điện khá đẹp và bài bản.

----------


## solero

> H frame hộp mấy, dày nhiêu li vậy bạn? Thấy vẻ yếu đuối, sợ ăn nhôm h-frame nhúng tạo tiếng kêu dữ nha.
> Tủ điện khá đẹp và bài bản.


Tớ chỉ lắp tủ điện thôi. Còn khung máy do anh bạn làm trường KTCN làm. Khung này là khung của máy tự động gì đó của Nhật. Có mặt bàn và trục Y cực khủng. Mình có góp ý về tăng cứng trục Z rồi nhưng anh ấy chưa làm.

----------


## ít nói

> Tớ chỉ lắp tủ điện thôi. Còn khung máy do anh bạn làm trường KTCN làm. Khung này là khung của máy tự động gì đó của Nhật. Có mặt bàn và trục Y cực khủng. Mình có góp ý về tăng cứng trục Z rồi nhưng anh ấy chưa làm.


em chả bít cái cực khủng như ý cụ là như nào. ăn được cả titan á

----------


## solero

À cụ nhìn hình thì thấy đấy. Cái thân máy (em nói nhầm thành mặt bàn) nó được đúc xong phay phẳng roài, nặng pà cố. Còn combo trục Y thép dầy đặc dùng ray con lăn 2 bên chỉnh được độ rơ, nặng cũng pà cố lun.

----------


## ít nói

> À cụ nhìn hình thì thấy đấy. Cái thân máy (em nói nhầm thành mặt bàn) nó được đúc xong phay phẳng roài, nặng pà cố. Còn combo trục Y thép dầy đặc dùng ray con lăn 2 bên chỉnh được độ rơ, nặng cũng pà cố lun.


nhưng step tầu . z chế spindle tầu. tủ điện tầu đa số . phí cái khung phay titan quá . ít ra step phải là 3 bộ 66 apha

----------


## Nam CNC

Eh , cha ít nói dìm hàng nhé , bộ muốn dìm hàng trước rồi bán anpha sau hả ? mấy cha kinh doanh đủ trò thiệt.


Thấy cái thân máy làm bàn dò phẳng cũng ngon lắm đó kem , còn trục X đâu chưa thấy ?

----------


## solero

> nhưng step tầu . z chế spindle tầu. tủ điện tầu đa số . phí cái khung phay titan quá . ít ra step phải là 3 bộ 66 apha


Ô hay nhẩy? Thím không thấy tiêu chuẩn em nó G9 - Tầu đấy à?




> Eh , cha ít nói dìm hàng nhé , bộ muốn dìm hàng trước rồi bán anpha sau hả ? mấy cha kinh doanh đủ trò thiệt.
> 
> 
> Thấy cái thân máy làm bàn dò phẳng cũng ngon lắm đó kem , còn trục X đâu chưa thấy ?


Đã bảo là em chỉ làm tủ điện thôi mà. Thân máy em chỉ góp ý họ nghe hay không là việc của họ he he.
Mà cha Nam có vẻ ấm ức sao ấy. Vì nghe nói tủ của hắn...

----------


## ít nói

> Ô hay nhẩy? Thím không thấy tiêu chuẩn em nó G9 - Tầu đấy à?
> 
> 
> 
> Đã bảo là em chỉ làm tủ điện thôi mà. Thân máy em chỉ góp ý họ nghe hay không là việc của họ he he.
> Mà cha Nam có vẻ ấm ức sao ấy. Vì nghe nói tủ của hắn...


Ơ thì điện chả có step thì gì . chắc cụ du tư vấn rồi .

----------

